# General E-sys Question: VO Coding



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkont said:


> Thank you so much !!!
> I will proceed with VO coding without FA writting and I will check for errors.
> Depending on the results I'll see what I could do next .


:thumbup:


----------



## themoc (Jan 14, 2019)

*Double codings*

Hi!
Yesterday I downloaded the ESYS VM and when I connect my F20 I can choose between to raws both no direct:
F020_18_07_549_v_004_003_000
F020_18_11_531_v_004_002_000
Why they are two?
And which one I must choose?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

themoc said:


> Hi!
> Yesterday I downloaded the ESYS VM and when I connect my F20 I can choose between to raws both no direct:
> F020_18_07_549_v_004_003_000
> F020_18_11_531_v_004_002_000
> ...


Use the latest version (bottom one). The other is simply an alternative I-Step.


----------



## themoc (Jan 14, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> themoc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

themoc said:


> Hi!
> Yesterday I downloaded the ESYS VM and when I connect my F20 I can choose between to raws both no direct:
> F020_18_07_549_v_004_003_000
> F020_18_11_531_v_004_002_000
> ...


Replied to your PM. Choose latest.


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea. Best bet is to code car for 459 and then read fault codes with ISTA and see if all is clear or not.


Well I VO coded adding 459 and 6NS options.
I coded BDC BODY and HU ENTRYNAV.
I get these errors :

*D90D0A Exterior mirror, left (LIN): No LIN-slave
D90D0D Exterior mirror, right (LIN): No LIN-slave
802A08 Personal Profile porting restricted due to lack of calibration*

Seat movement and memory is working well.
Any ideas ?


----------



## themoc (Jan 14, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> Replied to your PM. Choose latest.


Thank's again to Almaretto e shawnsheridan 
My F20 comes with A/T gearbox (205) and now I mounted a steering wheel with paddle shifters: can I code FA to change to 2TB to have Sport+ settings and activate the paddles?
Follows the procedure I found:
Change FA from 205 to 2TB
Calculate FP and save
VO code FEM_BODY - ICM - KOMBI - EGS

Is it all correct?

I


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

themoc said:


> Thank's again to Almaretto e shawnsheridan
> My F20 comes with A/T gearbox (205) and now I mounted a steering wheel with paddle shifters: can I code FA to change to 2TB to have Sport+ settings and activate the paddles?
> Follows the procedure I found:
> Change FA from 205 to 2TB
> ...


You will want to code HU as well. What year is car?


----------



## themoc (Jan 14, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> You will want to code HU as well. What year is car?


Hi! My car is a 2013 model.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkont said:


> Well I VO coded adding 459 and 6NS options.
> I coded BDC BODY and HU ENTRYNAV.
> I get these errors :
> 
> ...


No idea. Sorry.


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea. Sorry.


About the seat calibration error I think I begin to understand what is going on.
I found SM's CAFD to be broken so I injected CAFD from SWE . Next step is to let ISTA+ do the calibration based on the service plan the program calculated .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkont said:


> About the seat calibration error I think I begin to understand what is going on.
> I found SM's CAFD to be broken so I injected CAFD from SWE . Next step is to let ISTA+ do the calibration based on the service plan the program calculated .


:thumbup:


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


Shawn , just to let you know.
Calibration problem solved following the method I said before.
ISTA+ did the seat calibration (automatic movement of seat from totally front to totally back a couple of times) based on its plan.
After that , error showed non existend in diagnosis and since I deleted it , it was gone and SM module is green now.

I have the LIN mirror connection now to solve.
I suppose it is because I don't have electric mirrors and since I VO coded my BDC BODY with 459 option the car expects to have electric mirrors as well !
Maybe there is a coding option to change for it . Maybe this is similar to the problem when I had VO coded 6NS and I had to code a parameter for the number of microphones to be 1 instead of 2.


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

jkont said:


> Shawn , just to let you know.
> Calibration problem solved following the method I said before.
> ISTA+ did the seat calibration (automatic movement of seat from totally front to totally back a couple of times) based on its plan.
> After that , error showed non existend in diagnosis and since I deleted it , it was gone and SM module is green now.
> ...


Electric seats with memory (459) also requires folding mirrors(430), so yes, your LIN issues is because you do not have the correct mirrors. The seat memory also connects with mirrors, so that is why. I guess not much to do, except adding the 430 mirrors also  If there are any FDL codings that can fix it, I dont know, but you cannot get ISTA to be happy without 430 also.

/Weebyx


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

weebyx said:


> Electric seats with memory (459) also requires folding mirrors(430), so yes, your LIN issues is because you do not have the correct mirrors. The seat memory also connects with mirrors, so that is why. I guess not much to do, except adding the 430 mirrors also  If there are any FDL codings that can fix it, I dont know, but you cannot get ISTA to be happy without 430 also.
> 
> /Weebyx


Thank you my friend.
My seats (memory,movement,profiles) work perfectly though.
They were working perfectly even before I VO coded 459 option in BDC BODY.
So, a possible fix for ISTA could be to re-VO code again BDC BODY without the 459 (I hadn't the LIN error then and the seats were working perfectly also.)


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

jkont said:


> Thank you my friend.
> My seats (memory,movement,profiles) work perfectly though.
> They were working perfectly even before I VO coded 459 option in BDC BODY.
> So, a possible fix for ISTA could be to re-VO code again BDC BODY without the 459 (I hadn't the LIN error then and the seats were working perfectly also.)


Yes, if the seats and the memory profiles work without 459, then you could do that and it should eliminate the errors.

I wonder what the 459 VO coding consists of then ? Maybe everything about profiles are stored in the seat module them selves, and the 459 in BDC is only so it knows to send LIN signal to the mirrors also ?

Are seat profiles linked to the Driver Profiles in the Welcome screen on the display also ? I guess NBT would also need 459 VO coded in a perfect scenario ?

But anyway, if the seats function as you would like them to do without 459, and no errors are generated, then I guess all is well in the car.

There might be problems with updating/flashing the SW with ISTA / E-sys, since they will see the seat modules, and not detect the correct mirror configuration/VO, but that is a wild guess. You could try to do a SW update calculation in ISTA and DISPLAY measures plan, that will show you if ISTA would require Hardware changes for it to do a full flash update. Don't try to EXECUTE the measures plan for SW upgrade 

/Weebyx


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

weebyx said:


> Yes, if the seats and the memory profiles work without 459, then you could do that and it should eliminate the errors.
> 
> I wonder what the 459 VO coding consists of then ? Maybe everything about profiles are stored in the seat module them selves, and the 459 in BDC is only so it knows to send LIN signal to the mirrors also ?
> 
> ...


I already have VO coded my HU with 459 , all OK there.
I'll try the method you suggest .
Many thanks.


----------



## themoc (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi!
I successfully coded Sport Automatic Transmission on my F20 and I want to say thank's to ShawnSheridan e Almaretto 
Now I'm looking to code the RDS Title/Songs informations when listening to the FM radio.
I know this setting is active on navigator radio units, but unfortunately my car has only a basic Radio Business.
Now I'm asking: is there a way to coding it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

themoc said:


> Hi!
> I successfully coded Sport Automatic Transmission on my F20 and I want to say thank's to ShawnSheridan e Almaretto
> Now I'm looking to code the RDS Title/Songs informations when listening to the FM radio.
> I know this setting is active on navigator radio units, but unfortunately my car has only a basic Radio Business.
> Now I'm asking: is there a way to coding it?


I don't know of any RDS Coding.


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

weebyx said:


> Electric seats with memory (459) also requires folding mirrors(430), so yes, your LIN issues is because you do not have the correct mirrors. The seat memory also connects with mirrors, so that is why. I guess not much to do, except adding the 430 mirrors also  If there are any FDL codings that can fix it, I dont know, but you cannot get ISTA to be happy without 430 also.
> 
> /Weebyx


Well I have an update to inform you about.
I VO coded BDC BODY without the 459 option but my LIN missing errors didn't go off.
I then also VO coded my HU ENTRYNAV removing the 459 option and ... LIN errors dissappeard !!!

All my seats functionallity is there of course


----------



## themoc (Jan 14, 2019)

*USB not detected*

Hi!
After succesfully coding my F20 120d the Sport Automatic Transmission (2TB) to activate my new steering wheel with shift paddles, now something appened: my everyday usb key which I normally use to listen mp3 songs, is nomore detected by the car.
The usb key is working properly on my pc...
The usb port in the arm rest is properly cabled to the car electric system, as my usb key when plugged in lights it up.
Any suggestion?
The car is equipped with (663) Radio BMW Professional and (6NH) Bluetooth + USB extension.
Do you think I could fix it by coding from 6NH to 6NS - Enhanced Bluetooth?


----------



## ready750 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi,
I planned to change my head unit from hu_entry to entrynav, as I understand for coding I have just to change salapa remove 663a of old unit and add 606a and 6ns, and vo code not write FA to a car, after that right click on entry_nav and click code, so that I will keep my options stored vcm and benefit of my new options.
Sorry I***8217;m new in coding and appreciate your help


----------



## alain.g (Mar 22, 2016)

*VO coding all ECUs*

Hi,
Is there a simple procedure in E-Sys to VO code all ECUs in batch instead of doing 1 by 1?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alain.g said:


> Hi,
> Is there a simple procedure in E-Sys to VO code all ECUs in batch instead of doing 1 by 1?


Yes, just click at top of ECU list where VIN shows, and then right-click => Code.

Since this will code DME/DDE, motor can NOT be running.


----------



## alain.g (Mar 22, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, just click at top of ECU list where VIN shows, and then right-click => Code.
> 
> Since this will code DME/DDE, motor can NOT be running.


Nice. How long does it typically take?

I assume that I cannot do this if some ECUs requires different production date (I have set different dates for HU_NBT, PMA2 and TBX).

Is it possible to find ECUs to code given an option? Struggling right now with 5DP.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alain.g said:


> Nice. How long does it typically take?
> 
> I assume that I cannot do this if some ECUs requires different production date (I have set different dates for HU_NBT, PMA2 and TBX).
> 
> Is it possible to find ECUs to code given an option? Struggling right now with 5DP.


Maybe 10-15 minutes. There is only one FA Date. Obviously you can't code all at same time using same FA for different build dates.

NCD CAFD Tool will shows what ECU codes are needed for an Option Code.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## alain.g (Mar 22, 2016)

*ECU I-step*

How can I get the I-step an ECU was flashed with?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alain.g said:


> How can I get the I-step an ECU was flashed with?


If it is not same as I-Step of car, you can't. Its a guessing game.


----------



## Crashtwo (May 6, 2021)

Hi Guys,
I try to reactivate this function but can’t find it! It used to work and now it doesn’t…


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> When you write FA to car ("Write FA FP"), no coding is done. Only the updated FA is written to car VCM.
> 
> When you VO Code (right-click ECU => Code), one or more FDL Code changes are written to ECU.
> 
> If you remove 8S4 from FA, and write FA to car, and dealer programs car, FEM_BODY will be VO Coded for Variable Light Distribution (VLD). Any other direct FDL Coding not related to VLD will be reset.


Hello shawn! I will be changing typschlussel from US to ECE and vo code it to headlight modules, what is the correct and safe VO coding steps to go with for this should i write FA FP to car vcm it should be skipped like one bellow ?
Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Hello shawn! I will be changing typschlussel from US to ECE and vo code it to headlight modules, what is the correct and safe VO coding steps to go with for this should i write FA FP to car vcm it should be skipped like one bellow ?
> Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


No, do not write FA Changes to VCM unless they are valid for the entire car (all ECU).


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, do not write FA Changes to VCM unless they are valid for the entire car (all ECU).


Thank you for the reply, so to be clear these will be the steps
Connect => Read FA then save => Edit FA (change US to ece code) then click on disk to save => Calculate FA
Then
Activate FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Thank you for the reply, so to be clear these will be the steps
> Connect => Read FA then save => Edit FA (change US to ece code) then click on disk to save => Calculate FA
> Then
> Activate FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Yes, but after you save FA and you go back to Coding module, you need to load the saved FA (not one from car VCM) and Activate it.


----------



## jurajpe (3 mo ago)

This is such a great thread. I understood and got so many answers. I am totally new, surely I will be awesome in coding in time 

my main concern was how to make sure that my coding would not be reset every time I get a recall (software related) or some ambitious mechanic will not cockup my hard work and mess my car up.
I understand that it is possible to code the changes to the car FA or VO whatever that is, now it does not matter to me, all matters it is possible, but only if the changes are to match a scenario that could have been a oem setup at the time of manufacture and that ista will have to show no errors. Kinda 
I want some retros that I can get from BMW direct, such as a nice sport steering wheel, but I would like a reversing camera oem retro too, and it that gets messed up every time, that is not fun. 
some of these I would like to do myself in time, but this thread helped me to understand the beast and at least I know what to ask the people who may do this for me. So thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jurajpe said:


> This is such a great thread. I understood and got so many answers. I am totally new, surely I will be awesome in coding in time
> 
> my main concern was how to make sure that my coding would not be reset every time I get a recall (software related) or some ambitious mechanic will not cockup my hard work and mess my car up.
> I understand that it is possible to code the changes to the car FA or VO whatever that is, now it does not matter to me, all matters it is possible, but only if the changes are to match a scenario that could have been a oem setup at the time of manufacture and that ista will have to show no errors. Kinda
> ...


👍


----------



## jurajpe (3 mo ago)

I have a couple of questions. And I would really apreciate if someone can help me to understand this.
I am planning to have the full 609 pro nav retrofitted, but wanted to ask some details. At the time of my car's manufacture the pro nav was a option available.

Is it possible to have this fitted so that BMW will not know that this was added? For now the cost of this is irelevant. I want to understand the process. My car came with the bussiness navigation only. So if I were to only do this. Without activating carplay and other bits and would ask the installer to code this 609 option into the car's VO?FA. Will this work? So for example I will be recalled for a firmware update, and they will reflash the software of the cvar and use the updated VO, will I have issues with the headunit, display, touch controller not working? So I will have to go back to the installer to reactivate all this? Or this will be picked up from the updated VO? 

I did some small changes to my car using bimmercode, such as rear daytime running lights, start in eco-pro, or change it back, switch on or off the auto stop thing. All these are basically FDL coded changes to certain ECUs. These cannot be coded into the VO? Meaning if someone updates my software these will be reset to default, so like for example the rear daylights are by default off in the UK. These are small changes I am happy to do myself after every BMW intevention. Do I understand this right?

Whatabout the subsequent apple carplay activation to the newly installed 609? Can I activate this myself and pay to BMW like any other customer that would have the 609 fitted from factory? Why do people go to retrofit people to activate the carplay if they have the suitable hardware? Is it cost?

Basically what I am asking is if I upgrade to a 609 by a reputable retrofit guy here in the UK, can this be done so BMW will not notice if they were to recall me and require to update. I am sure there are more ways to do this, with a VIN emulator, without and so on. As a example I do have a recall to install a enhanced software for onboarding diagnosis-dde control unit. So they will do their bit, surely update the firmware, would the 609 be picked up? And if so how must this be done? I am sure that the other small changes such as the lights and start-stop will reset to default, this is ok. And he told me that his activation of car play will go. I would be fine with that too. 
I am not worried about the warranty as I do not have one anymore, but want to save myself explanations and all that. 

I was wantching a youtube video of a guy fitting a retrofit for the revertsing camera all OEM, and in ista he could pick the retorfit as a whole and it would do all for him in the software... 

I started to read manuals for the esys and ista but some of these things are not described there...

Many Thanks,

Juraj


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jurajpe said:


> I have a couple of questions. And I would really apreciate if someone can help me to understand this.
> I am planning to have the full 609 pro nav retrofitted, but wanted to ask some details. At the time of my car's manufacture the pro nav was a option available.
> 
> Is it possible to have this fitted so that BMW will not know that this was added? For now the cost of this is irelevant. I want to understand the process. My car came with the bussiness navigation only. So if I were to only do this. Without activating carplay and other bits and would ask the installer to code this 609 option into the car's VO?FA. Will this work? So for example I will be recalled for a firmware update, and they will reflash the software of the cvar and use the updated VO, will I have issues with the headunit, display, touch controller not working? So I will have to go back to the installer to reactivate all this? Or this will be picked up from the updated VO?
> ...


In short, what you want requires correct Head Unit hardware for Option 609 Nav Pro and your build date (CIC, NBT, EVO, etc.), and a full set of VIN Matching FSC Codes (no Emulator / Donor OEM FSC Codes nor Patch / Fake FSC Codes), and a Proper FA with 609 and any supporting changes made, written to car VCM. 

As for CarPlay, if the Head Unit is EVO, then CarPlay can be activated with OEM CarPlay FSC Code and FDL Coding for CarPlay. Car can be subsequently programmed by Dealer without issue; however, CarPlay will need to be recoded after.

If you need OEM FSC Codes for Navigation, Voice Control, CarPlay, etc., you are looking at spending a lot of money, around $1500 - $2000 USD.


----------



## jurajpe (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> In short, what you want requires correct Head Unit hardware for Option 609 Nav Pro and your build date (CIC, NBT, EVO, etc.), and a full set of VIN Matching FSC Codes (no Emulator / Donor OEM FSC Codes nor Patch / Fake FSC Codes), and a Proper FA with 609 and any supporting changes made, written to car VCM.
> 
> As for CarPlay, if the Head Unit is EVO, then CarPlay can be activated with OEM CarPlay FSC Code and FDL Coding for CarPlay. Car can be subsequently programmed by Dealer without issue; however, CarPlay will need to be recoded after.
> 
> If you need OEM FSC Codes for Navigation, Voice Control, CarPlay, etc., you are looking at spending a lot of money, around $1500 - $2000 USD.


Thanks mate. My car could have the 609 selected as a option the manufacturing date is 06/2016. So technically I could ask for parts that would be fitted in the car at that time, so that eliminates a lot of options as this can be checked. I can ask what kind of FSC codes they guy is/would be using. He has nothing to hide and is not claiming otherwise. I am mainly doing this to be able to ask the right questions.

Is it correct to say that coding of the 609 and amending the VO/FA, then the amended VO/FA will be written into the VCM (Vehicle Configuraytion Management)? If so, can anyone know that this was modified? I know that if ISTA reads the car it will sync it somewhere. and if all is right it should be fine. So basically a control question is if the database at BMW AG is updated, and I will read my VIN online, will it show the updated 609?

If I had the headunit and iDrive software updated, can I activate the carplay myself in a official way through BMW? Would this reset then as well? I guess what I am asking you can have carplay like I have now some features like map updates, and RRTI, and some others. Why do people have it custom coded, if they can have it officially?

You mean $1500-$2000 on top of the cost of headunit, controler and display? I do have a quote for a full retrofit that is around £1600. 

Thanks mate. Much apreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jurajpe said:


> Thanks mate. My car could have the 609 selected as a option the manufacturing date is 06/2016. So technically I could ask for parts that would be fitted in the car at that time, so that eliminates a lot of options as this can be checked. I can ask what kind of FSC codes they guy is/would be using. He has nothing to hide and is not claiming otherwise. I am mainly doing this to be able to ask the right questions.
> 
> Is it correct to say that coding of the 609 and amending the VO/FA, then the amended VO/FA will be written into the VCM (Vehicle Configuraytion Management)? If so, can anyone know that this was modified? I know that if ISTA reads the car it will sync it somewhere. and if all is right it should be fine. So basically a control question is if the database at BMW AG is updated, and I will read my VIN online, will it show the updated 609?
> 
> ...


As I said, the modified FA written to car, so long as it is Valid for your build, and correct hardware, will not trigger anything with Dealer ISTA. That said, after dealer reads car, in BMW system, 609 will appear under "Retrofitted optional equipment" as opposed to "Optional equipment ex works" where 606 would appear, so if someone wanted to look for this information, it's there, but so long as modified FA is valid for ISTA, then no one at BMW is looking for or cares about this.

You cannot activate CarPlay the way BMW does from factory, as CarPlay from factory is enabled as a Telematic Subscription (provisioning of car SIM Card), not via FSC Code, although both are official OEM implementations. This is why I said after enabling via FSC Code and Coding, you would need to recode car for CarPlay after any Dealer Programming.

Understand CarPlay requires NBT2 EVO ID5/6 Head Unit. My previous 2016 F06 650ix with 609 had older NBT from factory. If your 2016 model with 609 had NBT2 EVO Head Unit from the factory, it very well may be ID4, not ID5/6. In such a case, if you retrofit NBT2 EVO ID4 Head Unit, the hardware would be correct for your build, but it would be incapable of CarPlay. Conversely, if you retrofit NBT2 EVO ID5/6 Head Unit, the hardware would be incorrect for your build (Rejected by Dealer ISTA), but would be capable of CarPlay.

Yes, $1500-$2000 is cost just for OEM VIN Matching FSC Codes, not including any hardware. Ask Retofitter what they are using for FSC Codes, It most likely they plan on patching EVO and landing a full set of custom FSC Codes, which ISTA will flat out reject during Dealer Programming.

A couple other hardware considerations. Most EVO Head Unit retrofits are from Europe Smash & Grabs, meaning they have DAB (Digital Audio Broadcasting) Tuner instead of SDARS (SiriusXM Sat Radio), and this would be incorrect hardware. You need a U.S. Head Unit. And if the Head Unit is EVO ID5/6, if you do not have an OEM WLAN Aerial Antenna connected, it will fail impedance check and throw a Fault Code visible in ISTA,


----------



## jurajpe (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I said, the modified FA written to car, so long as it is Valid for your build, and correct hardware, will not trigger anything with Dealer ISTA. That said, after dealer reads car, in BMW system, 609 will appear under "Retrofitted optional equipment" as opposed to "Optional equipment ex works" where 606 would appear, so if someone wanted to look for this information, it's there, but so long as modified FA is valid for ISTA, then no one at BMW is looking for or cares about this.
> 
> You cannot activate CarPlay the way BMW does from factory, as CarPlay from factory is enabled as a Telematic Subscription (provisioning of car SIM Card), not via FSC Code, although both are official OEM implementations. This is why I said after enabling via FSC Code and Coding, you would need to recode car for CarPlay after any Dealer Programming.
> 
> ...


Hi. I had to read this a couple of times to understand. i am in the UK actually.
Yes. I think I get it now. Makes sense.
You are correct I would have a evo ID4 unit if I were to have the pro nav specified in 2016. I think from 07/2016 they started to put the evo ID5/6, not sure though 100%. Mine is 06/2016 
This is what the installer was trying to explain to me as well. It will work, but ISTA will flag it as I should not have ID5/6. And the Carplay activation would be reset as that is a coded option… kind of like that .

All this started as I have the 8.8inch screen and carplay MMI now. It is great and effectively the car does not need more. Has full service history, but it is annoying to take it all out and code it back every time I go for service. So was thinking to at least code the screen in so it will always be 8.8”. But now I get it. I am using bimmercode and it does not always work with the screen and it is annoying and stresses me out . To do the fitting physically is easy and fine, the coding with the app is temperamental, sometimes it works and sometimes it does not. So I will just get on with it as is, or learn esys. Thank you so much for the explanation


----------

